

64 Square Feet: Writer Lived Inside Astor Place Cube in New York City - yeukhon
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/64-square-feet-man-lived-inside-astor-place-cube-in-new-york-city-195510

======
noonespecial
Its a hoax. The cube has a central column running through it which creates the
vertical axis it spins on. There are also splines inside running to this to
provide rigidity.

Here's a photo of the removal for maintenance some years back.

[http://gothamist.com/2005/03/10/the_astor_place_cube_removal...](http://gothamist.com/2005/03/10/the_astor_place_cube_removal.php)

------
yeukhon
Looks like a hoax to me. The ending shows whil the company...

